# Ndm Bremen 08-09.3.2008



## KAMIkazerider (3. Februar 2008)

wer ist alles am Start?

Ich werd wohl extra eingeflogen kommen


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Februar 2008)

ich komme muss bloß noch klären wegen der mist lizens aber ich komme auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (3. Februar 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> wer ist alles am Start?
> 
> Ich werd wohl extra eingeflogen kommen



kanns sein das ich dich da gesehen habe und das war damals dein letzer einsatz in der NDM? *kopfkratz* da war ich auch aktiv bei


----------



## vollidiot (4. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mitfahren nach zwei Jahren Pause. Allerdings muss ich noch erfahren wie das mit dem Runterstufen ist. Ich fahre nämlich definitiv zu looserhaft für die Elite


----------



## robs (4. Februar 2008)

Au mann...   während der eigenen Veranstaltung hier bin ich im Urlaub.


----------



## wernersen (4. Februar 2008)

vollidiot schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mitfahren nach zwei Jahren Pause. Allerdings muss ich noch erfahren wie das mit dem Runterstufen ist. Ich fahre nämlich definitiv zu looserhaft für die Elite



Moin,
aktuell wird am finalen Entwurf der NDM-Wettkampfbestimmung noch gefeilt.
Es wird jedoch eine Möglichkeit des Runterstufens geben. Genaues kann ich hier mitteilen, wenn die WB verabschiedet sind.

Eine wichtige Änderung zu den Vorjahren wird diejenigen betreffen, die in der Tages- und Gesamtwertung der NDM gewertet werden möchten. Dieses ist in den Klassen 1-4 (Elite, Junioren, Jugend, Schüler) nur noch mit einer BDR-Lizenz möglich. 
Mit Tageslizenz kommt man in diesen Klassen nicht mehr in die Wertung.

Alle anderen Klassen sind lizenzfrei.

Ausschreibung_NDM_Bremen_08.pdf

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auf jeden dabei!! Ich hab aber keine Lizenz.. ich will da ja auch nur rumhüpfen!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Februar 2008)

wernersen schrieb:


> Eine wichtige Ãnderung zu den Vorjahren wird diejenigen betreffen, die in der Tages- und Gesamtwertung der NDM gewertet werden mÃ¶chten. Dieses ist in den Klassen 1-4 (Elite, Junioren, Jugend, SchÃ¼ler) nur noch mit einer BDR-Lizenz mÃ¶glich.
> Mit Tageslizenz kommt man in diesen Klassen nicht mehr in die Wertung.



Heisst das jetzt also ich muss so ne Lizenz haben, oder wie oder wat?? DafÃ¼r muss ich doch in nen Verein eintreten usw, oder??? Das find ich reudig, kann ich nich einfach nen â¬10er aufn Tisch knallen und dann loslegen?? Mit der Wertung is mir das eigentlich ziemlich latte, ich will nur diesen einen Wettkampf fahren....


----------



## wernersen (4. Februar 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> kann ich nich einfach nen 10er aufn Tisch knallen und dann loslegen?? Mit der Wertung is mir das eigentlich ziemlich latte, ich will nur diesen einen Wettkampf fahren....



Moin,
ich kann und will den Ergebnissen der Diskussionen um Startmöglichkeiten ohne Lizenz nicht vorgreifen.
Sobald ich die offiziellen Wettkampfbestimmungen habe, kann ich in diesem Forum nochmal Einzelheiten mitteilen.

Bis dahin sollte der Ball flach gehalten werden. Gerüchte bringen nur Verwirrung und helfen niemand weiter.
Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

lass mal alle hobby fahren u11 da kann ohne lizens fahren. bissel durch die sektionen rollen. man wer sich sowas immer einfallen lässt     oh man. ich sag dazu nichts mehr dachte ja mal das wäre ne offene veranstaltung und für die lizenz extra nem club beitreten na toll ich mein man hats ja als ob das nichts kosten würde. einfach mal beittreten und lizens und damit kommen die jetzt.


----------



## trialelmi (4. Februar 2008)

bislang galt 2007
und 2006 warum was wie neu geändert ist wird sein sollte ... ich habe noch keinerlei meldung dazu..
wenn was kommt melde ich mich. ansonsten  ist des auch jederzeit bei mir nachzulesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

dachte ich halt auch das das so ist na ja abwarten was sich ergibt


----------



## trialelmi (11. Februar 2008)

vollidiot schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mitfahren nach zwei Jahren Pause. Allerdings muss ich noch erfahren wie das mit dem Runterstufen ist. Ich fahre nämlich definitiv zu looserhaft für die Elite



Die wesentlichsten Änderungen bestehen darin dass 

1. die MTB Leistungsklassen wegfallen 

2.die Anträge auf geänderte Klasseneinstufung entfallen. Hierfür kann jeder Fahrer in der Klasse seiner Wahl fahren (Wechsel von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung möglich), wird jedoch immer in seiner Altersklasse gewertet. D. h. ein Fahrer des Jahrgangs 1996 fährt z. B. in der u9 wird jedoch in der u13 gewertet und zwar hinter den Fahrern die ebenfalls in der u13 fahren und sich für die Spuren 13 oder u11 entschieden haben. 

3.Die Hobbyklasse von Smiley bis u13 offen ist, hier gilt bzgl. der Wertung die Vorgehensweise wie unter 2. beschrieben 

4.Das in der Smileyklasse bis max. zum Jahrgang 1998 gestartet werden kann. 

5.Fahrer ohne Lizenzklasse dürfen definitiv nicht mehr in den Klassen 1-4 starten. Falls ihr eure Lizenz in Bremen noch nicht vom BDR/Verein bekommen habt, so bringt doch bitte eine Kopie des Antrags mit. NICHT VERGESSEN !!!!!!!!!! 

alles bei mir nachzulesen.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand nochmal genauere Infos wie das mit dem Runtrtstufen der Klassen aussieht?? Ich müsste eiegntlich Elite fahren (bin 25), will mir diese Blöße aber nicht geben, wäre maximal bei Masters oder Experten dabei... 
Wie läuft das denn ab??
Danke...


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Februar 2008)

du wirst in der klasse gewertet in der du von alter her fahren müsstest kannst aber in einer anderen spur fahren irgent wie so war das. wirst dann halt bei elite gewertet aber fährst dann masters und wirst bei dem elite hinten mit dran gehängt ist vol mist das neue system, das gibst glaube in der scheiz das system und das haben die jetzt auch ein geführt. 


vllt kanns ja einer besser erklären

gruß marcel


----------



## hydroxx (27. Februar 2008)

ich werd dabei sein.


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Februar 2008)

ich komm auch leider ohne lizens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (28. Februar 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Hat jemand nochmal genauere Infos wie das mit dem Runtrtstufen der Klassen aussieht?? Ich müsste eiegntlich Elite fahren (bin 25), will mir diese Blöße aber nicht geben, wäre maximal bei Masters oder Experten dabei...
> Wie läuft das denn ab??
> Danke...




steht doch einen beitrag drüber ... erklärt also noch maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam für dich  

du startest  in experten und wirst in elite gewertet. wenn dort 10 mann gelistet sinst wirst du 11.!. so einfach ist das. willst duc am nächsten wettbewerbstag master fahren kannst du das und die wertung ist genauso. du wirst an die ergebnisse angehangen.


----------



## Flexi (28. Februar 2008)

ich werd auch auf jeden fall dabei sein 
zum glück hab ich ne lizens 
aber ich find das is sowieso voll der müll....machen solche komischen regeln und wundern warum so wenig fahrer an den start kommen....naja wayne interessierts..


----------



## wernersen (28. Februar 2008)

Moin,
der Elmar hat das Regelwerk zur Klasseneinteilung und Spurwahl hier in 2 Zeilen erklärt.

Es ist also nicht sonderlich kompliziert.
Trotzdem wird es hier im Forum immer wieder als "Müll", "Mist" oder "komischen Regeln" bezeichnet.

Das Regelwerk ist nicht plötzlich vom Himmel gefallen sondern in der ARGE-Nord ausgiebig diskutiert worden (deshalb wurde es auch relativ spät veröffentlicht).
Ziele des Regelwerks sind:
- Wertung und Pokale entsprechend der Leistung in der Altersklasse (Förderung Leistungssport)
- Möglichkeit der Teilnahme von "Quereinsteigern", die noch nicht das Leistungsniveau ihrer Altersklasse haben (Förderung Breitensport)

Diese Ziele werden mit dem neuen Regelwerk erreicht.

Das alte Regelwerk hat diese Anforderungen nicht erfüllt. (Wer es in 2 Zeilen zusammenfassen kann kriegt ein Bier von mir).

Die ARGE-Nord ist für Anregungen immer offen und wenn gute Vorschläge kommen werden diese auch umgesetzt.
Ich bitte daher die Kritiker darum, einen eigenen Vorschlag zum Regelwerk zu formulieren.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Februar 2008)

wie soll man quer einsteigern das möglich machen die brauchen doch eine lizens um an den start zu gehen??? es sei den sie rollen in der hobby klasse.

und wie über all alle diskutieren und die die es betrifft fragt keiner


----------



## wernersen (28. Februar 2008)

Moin,
die Hobbyklasse geht jetzt bis U13.
Es kann also ohne Lizenz in U9 (schwarz), U11 (schwarz/weiß) und U13 (weiße Spur) gefahren werden.
Wer besser als weiß fährt, ist meist schon kein absoluter Quereinsteiger mehr.

Bisher war für die höheren Klassen 1-4 auch eine Lizenz erforderlich. 
Es hat sich nur geändert, daß es keine Tageslizenzen mehr gibt. 



mr.mütze schrieb:


> und wie über all alle diskutieren und die die es betrifft fragt keiner



Ich frag doch jetzt. Ihr habt also die Möglichkeit für die nächste Saison Vorschläge zu machen.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Februar 2008)

mal ne frage kann ich die lizens auch nach bremen mir holen oder geht das nicht
weil das dann zu spät ist?

gruß marcel


----------



## wernersen (28. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> mal ne frage kann ich die lizens auch nach bremen mir holen oder geht das nicht
> weil das dann zu spät ist?
> 
> gruß marcel



Moin,
das müßte eigentlich jederzeit gehen. 
Kann ja sein, daß:
- jemand im Laufe der Saison erst starten will, weil er zu Beginn verletzt war
- im Laufe der Saison aus Hobby U13 in einen Lizenzklasse wechselt, weil er sich verbessert hat
- Umzug ins NDM-Gebiet
- usw, usw...

Grüsse
Wernersen

PS: Wer eine Kopie des Lizenzantrags vorweist, kann ebenfalls starten.


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Februar 2008)

echt ich hab das schon ausgefüllt und so also kann ich in bremen mit der kopie erst mal so starten?


----------



## wernersen (29. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> echt ich hab das schon ausgefüllt und so also kann ich in bremen mit der kopie erst mal so starten?



Moin,
es muß die Kopie eines eingereichten Antrags sein, d.h. der Antrag liegt beim BDR vor, nur der Lizenzausweiß wurde noch nicht gedruckt und zugestellt.

Also fix den Lizenzantrag abschicken!

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## bertieeee (29. Februar 2008)

also ne kopie und stempel vom verein reicht nich aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wernersen (29. Februar 2008)

bertieeee schrieb:


> also ne kopie und stempel vom verein reicht nich aus?



Wenn der Antrag zum BDR abgeschickt wurde, d.h. bei der Veranstaltung liegt er beim BDR vor, ist alles OK. 
Falls Du den Antrag noch nicht abgeschickt hast, fliegt das natürlich hinterher auf und kann als Betrug gewertet werden.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Februar 2008)

Verbesserungsvorschlag: Füße höher bestrafen als den Schutz/Pedale. Jemand der z.B. einen Sidehop auf Pedale springt -also den Sprung versucht- verdient definitiv eine bessere Bewertung als jemand der vorsätzlich Füße platziert. Ist für den (kaum vorhandenen) Zuschauer auch wesentlich interessanter.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. März 2008)

Hat einer von Euch schon ne Agenda für die Geschichte in Bremen? Wann geht das Samstag los, bis wann kann man sich anmelden und wann beginnt der Wettkampf??


----------



## mr.mütze (3. März 2008)

jop ich hab die


----------



## mr.mütze (3. März 2008)

9:00-10:30 einschreiben lizens kontrolle
10:45 fahrerbesprechung
11:00 start

fahrzeit 6 stunden

sieger erhrung 17:00


----------



## wernersen (4. März 2008)

Moin,
nach Möglichkeit solltet ihr vor Begin der Messe also vor 10:00 Uhr vor Ort sein, um euch und eure Räder am Infocounter im Foyer Halle 4 registrieren zu lassen.
Ihr habt dann als Fahrer freien Eintritt (evtl. auch die Betreuer). Der Eintritt zur Messe kostet sonst 9,- .
Das Rad wird markiert, damit ihr es wieder mit herausnehmen könnt. Das Sicherheitspersonal läßt als Schutz vor Diebstahl von Ausstellungsstücken sonst kein Rad von der Messe.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## Scrat (4. März 2008)

Übrigens:

Auch wenn es 'ne Fahrradmesse ist - bringt Ersatzteile/Werkzeug/Pumpe selbst mit. Letztes Jahr war es unmöglich, einen Schlauch zu kaufen, obwohl Schwalbe vor Ort war...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Flexi (7. März 2008)

moin jungs,
hab mal ne dringende frage...
hat einer von euch der morgen nach bremen kommt noch ne felge übrig brauch ncoh dringend bis morgen eine felge...
evtl. auch ein ganzes hr...
gruß Felix


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. März 2008)

20" oder 26"...hab noch nen 20" laufrad komplett..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexi (7. März 2008)

ne 26"
naja schade....hoffe mal meine hält...


----------



## mr.mütze (7. März 2008)

hmm vllt hat kumpel noch eins ich frag mal


leider doch nicht sorry was ist den mit deinem hr


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. März 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## mr.mütze (7. März 2008)

ich auch


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. März 2008)

bis morgen jungs!


----------



## mr.mütze (7. März 2008)

so den bis morgen ich hoffe das es wieder einen aufwärm bereich gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (8. März 2008)

wann fängt das morgen wieder an um 10 oder um 11.

grüße


----------



## wernersen (8. März 2008)

Uhrzeiten wie am Samstag.
Fahrerbesprechung 10:45, Start 11:00.


----------



## Sebastian G (9. März 2008)

danke.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. März 2008)

so wer hat bilder und vids gemacht?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. März 2008)

Bilder gibts hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/3861/
sorry für die schlechte quali, aber ich hab noch keinen externen blitz 

btw: der event war der hammer, besonders der Samstagabend ;o)


----------



## bertieeee (9. März 2008)

war der hammer gewesen sehr geil muss ich sagen


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. März 2008)

sieht sehr sehr geil aus... *mal schauen was sich nächstes Jahr machen lässt*

btw: das Hoffmann wird auch immer besser/schöner/leichter


----------



## tommytrialer (10. März 2008)

Jo echt super Ding, toller Event und super Samstagabend...nur zu schade das ich zu dumm war die Sektion abzulaufen und Sonntag nicht mehr fahren konnte... 

Wir sehen uns diese Saison noch öfter und ich freue mich drauf


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. März 2008)

Hat einer ein link zu den ergebnissen?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. März 2008)

war auf jeden Fall nen Traum mal die High Society des Deutschen TrialSports in meinen Gemäuern bergrüssen zu dürfen... war nen riesen Spass...aber glaub für nächstes mal miet ich ne dickere Bude an... war ja doch nen bissel eng ...also Jungs wir sehen uns beim Hösel Camp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (10. März 2008)

und dann noch so wenige bierchen da du bist mir einer


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. März 2008)

ich wäre auch fast den dursttod gestorben 
Zum glück hat das Stubu ja "ausgeholfen"...


----------

